# Couple of problems with CM9 on Atrix



## bigfatal (Apr 27, 2012)

HI. Firstly, I'll confess to being a complete noob at this! Ive spent my last week working out the basics of unlocking / rooting / flashing roms. It took me a while and I had to dust off some 20 year old memories of unix, but I got there in the end!

So I now have an Atrix with whatever CM9 build was on the Cyanogenmod wiki two days ago. I also flashed the kernel I got from this site : http://faux.androidro.ms/Atrix-CM9-Kernel-025b-ext4-1.00GHz.zip

Most things are working perfectly  except for my contacts and the camera. I've read up a couple of post here and there on the camera issue - some say its a known bug, others suggest trying other camera apps which I have tried with no luck, tbh this isnt a major big deal for me but if anyone has any ideas...

The major problem is with contacts. I try to make a call and get a "Unfortunately contacts has stopped" error. Elsewhere in this forum ppl say that flashing the kernel I posted above fixes this, but not for me. Obviously this error is a much bigger deal as it kinda makes the phone useless.

Any help would be very much appreciated. Thanks


----------



## bigfatal (Apr 27, 2012)

Minor update. After a bit of playing, Ive realsied that it is just the stock Phone app which doesnt work with contacts. If I go to the stock / any contacts app all is well.
So this is no longer a big deal.

I would still be interested in any camera fixes though


----------



## Jotokun (Sep 24, 2011)

Only thing I could think of for the camera is to try a completely clean install (Wipe data/cache/dalvik). For most camera works perfectly aside from video recording. Just make sure to back up anything important, since app specific data like text messages will be lost when wiping data.


----------



## maulich (Nov 12, 2011)

Camera and camcorder don't work properly due to not having proper ICS video drivers. Without these drivers we do not have proper hardware accelerated video. Until we get an official ICS release from moto I'm afraid this cannot be fixed as nvidia releases their drivers in binary form only and the binarys we currently have are for gingerbread kernel only. ICS is planned for release any day now so be patient....

Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## domoaligato (Jul 21, 2011)

the camera works fine on the latest build. the camcorder does not.as the cm9 threads state also wipe /system prior to installing as well as the full wipe.


----------

